
IoT has an obsolescence problem - okket
https://www.networkworld.com/article/3279729/internet-of-things/iot-has-an-obsolescence-problem.html
======
JoeAltmaier
OP doesn't actually explain why they are 'obsolete'? What I can read (between
the lines) is that a better one comes along. If they don't actually stop
working, I wouldn't call that a real problem.

Hacking, maybe that's a problem. When I designed an IoT device firmware, I
made it a) excrypted communications and b) over-the-air upgradable. Was that
so hard?

